# musikraft neck problem



## did291 (Jun 30, 2009)

after I shot the finish 1+ week ago, it seems to be getting a start of a back bow.it is not fitted on the body yet.no string tension.
Forget about returning it, it now got finish on it.

it is a maple rosewood strat neck.

I have moved it to from the shop to the house to see the effect, the shop tend to be dryer, electrically heated.
Do i just wait to see the effect after it is fitted and under tension?
I was planning on using 10-46 or 10-50(GHS EJ lite set).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

About all you can do. Is there any tension on the truss rod now?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that happens a LOT with new necks. nothing to be worried about. same thing happened to me on a tele. in the winter, the house gets real dry, when i installed the neck, it would'nt move much..after about 2 to3 weeks with humidity, it took it's place and Voila. problem solved.


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

did291 said:


> after I shot the finish 1+ week ago, it seems to be getting a start of a back bow.it is not fitted on the body yet.no string tension.
> Forget about returning it, it now got finish on it.
> 
> it is a maple rosewood strat neck.
> ...


 
Have you tried applying heat and tension to the neck? I had a back bow on my neck and couldn't get it out because the truss rod was single acting which adjsuted at the heel. I loosened the truss rod and put a 75watt floodlight on top of the neck (just barely touching the strings) at the 7th fret for about 45 - 60 min, took the heat away and then put a clamp on it to put pressure on the neck at the same spot and left it there for a couple days. the neck finally had some relief on it and my problem was solved.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

did291 said:


> after I shot the finish 1+ week ago, it seems to be getting a start of a back bow.it is not fitted on the body yet.no string tension.
> Forget about returning it, it now got finish on it.
> 
> it is a maple rosewood strat neck.
> ...


I can save you some time. This is NOT normal for new necks. Someone who tells you this is inexperienced. Musikraft is famous for it. I have seen several Musikraft necks with this problem. It is not going to get any better. The apparant cause is green wood. Musikraft buys their wood from exoticwoods in Jersey (not to be confused with Exotic Woods in Burlington) ... they do not let the wood sit... just carve it right away. Since the maple is high in moisture it warps down the road. The second issue is manufacture. They install the truss under tension. So its pulling all the time. Why? I have no clue but when I did repairs I had to make a no Musikraft policy as I saw so many of them with this or other issues. Never saw another maker with this problem. Their truss rods frequently dont seem to do anything at all when adjusted. A few I had in my hands were so tight from the get go that I couldnt get a quarter turn in. Loosening did nothing - yup they were wedged in or perhaps they use epoxy for the fingerboards/truss strip and its gluing the rod too. Cant say for sure but its a known issue with Musikraft.

I dont usually post anymore as 2 guys love to rant on me when I do. One gave you the advice that this is normal. It isnt. Return the neck if you can because I am willing to bet its just the beggining. In 6 months you'll have a bow and arrow. I am posting because I know this issue well and am sorry to see they still havent got this solved. I know quite a few people who wasted months on these fellas only to get replacements with the same issues. One even got a neck with the truss dowel plug at the headstock about a half inch off center and Musikraft wondered what his problem was. A search of google should show this. Ron Kirn in the states was going on about this in another forum too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i have bought over 25 necks from them..and the issue ALWAYS resolved itself. once you have strings, it will be ok. it is NOT a musikraft issue. YJMUJRSRV simply likes to push is so called knowledge on things he does'nt know realy.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

al3d said:


> i have bought over 25 necks from them..and the issue ALWAYS resolved itself. once you have strings, it will be ok. it is NOT a musikraft issue. YJMUJRSRV simply likes to push is so called knowledge on things he does'nt know realy.


Maybe you should try buying necks other than Musikraft. You might realize the koolaid they've been serving you ..... and those you sell to. I see nothing has changed here. you are still on the forum 24/7 and take about 30 minutes to attack rain or shine. Thats just plain weird.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It appears to me to be two views on the same product. Assuming that both are telling it like it is, then we have to respect both those opinions based on the persons actual first hand knowledge of the product in question. Try to keep the personal part of it out of the threads and I think that both sides of the story can be told.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Here are some forums talking about the same issue.
Musikraft Necks - The Gear Page
The Guitar Refinishing and Restoration Forum :: View topic - neck backbow -heat?
Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - Musikraft guitar build?

a few minutes on google .... thats all.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Maybe you should try buying necks other than Musikraft. You might realize the koolaid they've been serving you ..... and those you sell to. I see nothing has changed here. you are still on the forum 24/7 and take about 30 minutes to attack rain or shine. Thats just plain weird.


listen..and listen carefully, i don't care about your comments and specialy since the OP's issue can be solve quite easily..i've tested about every possible neck out there and concluded that the musikraft are the best. you can instul me ALL you want,but my work speaks for itself and i NEVER had any complaints about them. and as for been here 24-7, my god..are you 12 years old man!....If you've come back only to satisfiy your ego..may i suggest Harmonie central..or The Gear page, where anyone there will rip you a new one since there is basicaly zero moderation there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Here are some forums talking about the same issue.
> Musikraft Necks - The Gear Page
> The Guitar Refinishing and Restoration Forum :: View topic - neck backbow -heat?
> Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - Musikraft guitar build?
> ...


I read the TGP thread and its hit and miss there too. Some guys think they are great and some think they are shit. So it would appear that at the very least, they have some realiability and repeatability issues


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

What u don't seem to GET..is that there will always have some people that don't have a CLUE what to do with wood..they will leave their neck close to a heating source for weeks and then wonder why on eartt it's warped,*crooked or else. a few inscidents in the countless necks done each weeks is nothing. 



YJMUJRSRV said:


> Here are some forums talking about the same issue.
> Musikraft Necks - The Gear Page
> The Guitar Refinishing and Restoration Forum :: View topic - neck backbow -heat?
> Rig-Talk &bull; View topic - Musikraft guitar build?
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

al3d said:


> listen..and listen carefully, i don't care about your comments and specialy since the OP's issue can be solve quite easily..i've tested about every possible neck out there and concluded that the musikraft are the best. you can instul me ALL you want,but my work speaks for itself and i NEVER had any complaints about them. and as for been here 24-7, my god..are you 12 years old man!....If you've come back only to satisfiy your ego..may i suggest Harmonie central..or The Gear page, where anyone there will rip you a new one since there is basicaly zero moderation there.


Al, that is only one opinion though. He is entitled to express his, there appears to be many more than him that have had a bad experience as well. Itès very possible that they have turned out some bad necks, nobody is perfect


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Al, that is only one opinion though. He is entitled to express his, there appears to be many more than him that have had a bad experience as well. Itès very possible that they have turned out some bad necks, nobody is perfect


true...very true..but like i mentionned, it's more likely guys without a clue. and trashing a respected company name like our friend his doing here scaring the shit outa the OP is simply childisn and irresponsible....specialy from someone who's supposely in the buisness


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Out of the Musikraft necks I have seen. About half were bad ... as in throw it in the trash bad. The backbow thing I've seen many times and usally a few months after its on a guitar. Then in another few months the hump of notre dame neck is on Ebay because you could string it up with steel cable and it would still be backbowed. The other people on other forums, they must be ghosts or as Al puts it - we have no clue and leave our stuff on heaters and such. What a bunch of moron we are (hey wait a minute ... these people might be Al's customers as well ... hmmmm , so thats how he thinks of you) And we shouldnt talk about it because that would be "trashing" a "respected" company. I guess Enron stock holders should bite their tongue too cuz you wouldnt want to "trash" a "respected" company. So the guy that started this thread, I put my two cents in in case I could save you wasting your time. But this weird child running wild thing ... as usual the thread is well into lalaland. I guess Al's agenda worked again. Hijack the thread until no one wants to wade thru it anymore.

I had some experience with Musikraft wanting to supply me at one time. That was a disaster. I mean you couldnt try harder to make more mistakes. But what do I know. Al's the only guy that knows anything - just ask him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I guess this one has pretty well exhausted itself. We will have to agree to disagree, at least a few people will. There is evidence to support each view the truth always lays somewhere in between.


----------

